# Aircraft models with your initials



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2014)

One of these days I will build a 317 Squadron Spitfire with my initials D JH ( JH D ).

Has anyone here built "their" bird and if so do you have photos of the build.

Seeing Rochie's Spitfire with his daughter's initials got me to wondering.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't seen any...obsessed as it is with my 13's....


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2014)

Did two Spitfires with my daughters initials but were fictitious squadrons. Going to find proper squadron codes for them and then build other models with the right codes for their initials, American squadron if I recall.


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 1, 2014)

did harry broadhurst's storch, just switched the intials so i would be mine BH instead of HB


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

I go for historical accuracy so unless I happened on an AJW somewhere it probably won't happen. I do plan on doing Spit iX AE-W but not for that reason.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't think I would've done mine if I didn't find a real aircraft


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

How about a Dambuster Andy? Les Munro's ED921 was coded AJ-W


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2014)

I actually never thought of doing this, neat idea.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Now that's an idea Evan, but since I only do 1/48 I'd need to get a bigger house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2014)

You could always move in with Jan. 
I'll get my coat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Take your coat and the rest of your f!cking wardrobe too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2014)

Well see the building part is the crux of my problem...


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 1, 2014)

Never thought of a build program form this angle, guess I was to busy doing a whole squadron line-up from 1916 onward.


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2014)

I see no reason not to build a model with your initials. A fictitious squadron with your own personal code had you been there during that time can be great. Why must we insist on a model representing an actual aircraft all of the time? When I was in a model club one member would build and paint his models for what he called the "Alternate Universe". There members criticising him for not using recognizable military schemes, but that never deterred him.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not criticizing, just stating my preference. What others do to gain as much enjoyment from the hobby as I do is their own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I have no idea how someone could bend to someone elses rule. Sounds a bit snobbish to me. 
No one lookin over My shoulder to slap my hands. 
Reno race planes have been doing That very thing for years.

Havent found WJ*D yet, but did a CV*"W" for the 3 Sqn Mustang IPMS build on purpose.
Have been going for Davidson pilots more than anything else.
There was a WD Sqn, but no WJ, or BD.

Build what floats your boat I say!!!!!!
It would be called a "what if".


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> I'm not criticizing, just stating my preference. What others do to gain as much enjoyment from the hobby as I do is their own business.



same here i will encourage anyone to build or paint how ever they want, it is up to them after all !

the serial number on mine may not be correct as no record can be found so it is an educated guess on my part after lots of research, but still not definate.

we had a similar issue a while back with some members getting all superior about us actually building plastic models because they had access to the real thing in the museums they worked in 1

whatever is good for the builder is good for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2014)

And I've not ever seen one with AB * W, so I don't you guys have anything worry about here.


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And I've not ever seen one with AB * W, so I don't you guys have anything worry about here.



do a MkIX Spitfire in dark earth/dark green and sky with AB W codes and say it is from the Battle of Britain movie !


----------



## SANCER (Sep 2, 2014)

rochie said:


> whatever is good for the builder is good for me



I agree.
I can show my opinion, but will respect the other.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)

If I would, it'd be, No. 463 Squadron RAAF, which flew Avro Lancaster and from December '43 used JO-, only have to find that aircraft with the 'B', if there ever was one...

....or, No. 62 Squadron RAF, which flew Bristol Blenheim I's, when using JO- between November '38 and September '39....again, don't know if there were a 'B'...


----------



## A4K (Sep 2, 2014)

Often hard to find a JO-B these days Jan...  -) )


If I was to do an aircraft with my initials, it would be my honour to do Evan D. Mackie's Hawker Tempest Mk.V ('EDM' codes). We even share the same first name!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2014)

A4K said:


> Often hard to find a JO-B these days Jan...  -) )
> 
> 
> If I was to do an aircraft with my initials, it would be my honour to do Evan D. Mackie's Hawker Tempest Mk.V ('EDM' codes). We even share the same first name!



like this one !!!!!

only 1/72 scale


----------



## A4K (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep, that's the one Karl, and your lovely job of it made me promise myself I would do it someday... (in 1:72 in my case).


----------

